# Take Heed.



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

Freemasonry is about learning and changing yourself and your actions to improve yourself and the world.

Now read this



a1glass said:


> I do have one observation here however, I have had some good replies and advice from some of you but this is definitely not what I expected from other Masons before I entered. My lodge brothers are fantastic and encouraging. So far, here however, I've been cut down for posting a profile picture that included a master mason hat that was taken in private, by the way, and just basically DIScouraged from anything masonry. Thank you for those that were helpful but I will be leaving this group and stick with my home brethren. Just wanted to shed some light on how "welcoming" this hasn't been. Goodbye.



I would think the culture here is basically good, but have we failed in the above ? I think it is an over reaction, but that said, did we play a part in this, and if so, was it negative or positive ?

Do we need to improve our level of respect for each other on this board ?

(As an aside, I've only been here for a few months and found it great, but have also seen negative reactions between brothers, I'm robust and an experienced Freemason and social media user, but should we show more care, exp to our EAs and aspiring Freemasons ?)


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Freemasonry is about learning and changing yourself and your actions to improve yourself and the world.
> 
> Now read this
> 
> ...




I have sort of followed this and I understand, no doubt, there is no need for rudeness but then again some people don't like taking advice well and get offended. I've seen that on here a lot. I myself have been burned and just swallowed my tongue and ignored the individual on another forum. Not saying this is the case with this individual by any means but communicating via 'text', doesn't convey as accurately as we'd like to. Sometimes things come off as rude or crass that aren't meant to when put in text or writing. Then again, people tend to troll a little when they are on a forum because they aren't face to face with someone. Masons aren't exempt from this. (Assuming people are Masons that say they are) So it can go both ways and it's tough to understand sometimes. 

I would say, however, it is sort of a faux pas to wear or display in any way something Masonic that you have yet to receive. I personally don't care because people can go out and buy whatever and wear whatever they want to because we live in free country. It's available on the internet everywhere. Because you're wearing something doesn't mean you're really Mason anyways, even if you've sat thru your degrees. I will say this, if you do wear things or convey representation of something that you aren't fully a member of, you can assume and expect some people aren't as "just let it go" as I am. It's always been that way here in the U.S. and the best bet for an EA or FC is to keep his symbolism to a minimum. That is sort of a motivation maybe for them to learn their cats.

Again, no offense to the individual aforementioned and I don't know the entire story. Also, depending where you are in the world, EAs and FCs regularly shine their light on their levels. As long as they have their S&Cs correct, among other things, I think it's just fine.


----------



## MRichard (Feb 20, 2016)

Patience is a virtue. Some EAs & FCs were not told that their progress could be stopped by just about anyone. Getting mad cause someone gave you advice that you don't like leaves something to be desired.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 20, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Patience is a virtue. Some EAs & FCs were not told that their progress could be stopped by just about anyone. Getting mad cause someone gave you advice that you don't like leaves something to be desired.



Taking criticism or advice like a man, makes your a man. We all falter sometimes and it's ok to listen to other people. Doesn't make you weak. If everyone believed that and would quit getting offended or acting like know-it-alls, this world would be so much better.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 21, 2016)

I try to advise wisely but often sound harsh and critical. There is no "tone," no variation in handwriting, no real way to properly emphasize (or de-emphasize) portions of a sentence. This is a common failing of the internet. We are also a group of human beings from varied locations; some Masons, some not, with a broad range of experiences.
I don't believe any of us wanted to dissuade the young Brother from his future in the Craft, but in many jurisdictions wearing emblems must wait till a certain time and using Masonry in advertising is forbidden. Perhaps the points of our compasses have spread a bit far and we all need to check the angle, but I think we were trying, in our own ways, to be helpful.


----------



## MRichard (Feb 21, 2016)

The lesson of the compasses tells us how we should behave especially if you are an EA or FC. I looked back at some of the posts and I didn't see anyone try to be rude. For most of us, we are taught not to wear or display masonic emblems until we are master masons. We were taught that not to trifle with our feelings but for our benefit.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 21, 2016)

Here, the square and compasses are *presented to the EA on the night of initiation to wear*.

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## MRichard (Feb 21, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Here, the square and compasses are *presented to the EA on the night of initiation to wear*.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks



Not in the US for the most part.


----------



## ο χημικός (Feb 21, 2016)

Wellcome everyone


----------



## Zack (Feb 21, 2016)

There could have been mercenary motives from 'the git go".


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 21, 2016)

I went back and read over some of posts that seem to be at issue, and I really didn't see anything wrong. Most of it was good and wholesome advice. If someone asks a question and gets offended because the answer wasn't the predetermined one they were looking for, sorry.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Here, the square and compasses are *presented to the EA on the night of initiation to wear*.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks



Yes, I've seen EA and FC S&Cs lapels on the internet as well as the same for aprons. From what I understand they are used outside of the U.S. mostly. I would imagine some T.O. lodges do the same.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 21, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> Yes, I've seen EA and FC S&Cs lapels on the internet as well as the same for aprons.


Many European jurisdictions have separate aprons for the three degrees, unlike the US.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 21, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Many European jurisdictions have separate aprons for the three degrees, unlike the US.



Yes and when I was going thru the degrees, I was thinking of getting them but then I realized nobody wore them in my lodge lol...


----------



## Bloke (Feb 21, 2016)

Australian's have different aprons for the three degrees. Same design as UGLE

Pics here http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/masonic-apron-rosette.html


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Australian's have different aprons for the three degrees. Same design as UGLE
> 
> Pics here http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/masonic-apron-rosette.html


That's pretty cool!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Australian's have different aprons for the three degrees. Same design as UGLE
> 
> Pics here http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/masonic-apron-rosette.html



Is it true too that to go thru the Scottish Rite degrees takes many years to achieve. In other words, you may actually have a 7th degree Mason vs here most SR Masons are 32s?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 22, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> Is it true too that to go thru the Scottish Rite degrees takes many years to achieve. In other words, you may actually have a 7th degree Mason vs here most SR Masons are 32s?



I assume that is at me ? We don't really think of "York" or "Scottish Rite" here, many Australians  would not even have heard that term although we do have a "Scottish Rite" but the traditional two paths Americans talk about and you see presented graphically (such as in Life Magazine ) are not paths we generally choose - we skip between two branches of the Tree often shown.... 32 and esp 33 degree are very rare here - they are operative positions in the organization of Scottish Rite here... you don't just show up at a class to get the 33rd, you're an active Grand Officer holding the specific position...

I'm not in it though - I could check for more info if you need it...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> I will say this, if you do wear things or convey representation of something that you aren't fully a member of, you can assume and expect some people aren't as "just let it go" as I am. It's always been that way here in the U.S. and the best bet for an EA or FC is to keep his symbolism to a minimum. That is sort of a motivation maybe for them to learn their cats.


Agreed.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Australian's have different aprons for the three degrees. Same design as UGLE
> 
> Pics here http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/masonic-apron-rosette.html


Do ur fcs wear their aprons in any special way?  Here in the us theyndo and those rosettes wouldnt be seen

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Do ur fcs wear their aprons in any special way?  Here in the us theyndo and those rosettes wouldnt be seen


All of their aprons are worn flat, JD, it's the rosettes (or lack of) that tell the degree.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Do ur fcs wear their aprons in any special way?



I am a member in 3 US jurisdictions.  Each has its own different way for FCs to wear their aprons.  However your jurisdiction instructs FCs to wear their aprons my guess is a ton of jurisdiction teach something else.  This is one of the widest divergence points I know about.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 8, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I am a member in 3 US jurisdictions.  Each has its own different way for FCs to wear their aprons.  However your jurisdiction instructs FCs to wear their aprons my guess is a ton of jurisdiction teach something else.  This is one of the widest divergence points I know about.


I didn't know this. Thanks for sharing this info brother.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 8, 2016)

Lambskin, until you were raised...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 10, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Do ur fcs wear their aprons in any special way?  Here in the us theyndo and those rosettes wouldnt be seen
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Nope, no folding aprons here - the apron is worn over your dinner suit (standard dress in lodges here as directed by GL in the Const) and the rosettes are clearly visible .


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Nope, no folding aprons here - the apron is worn over your dinner suit (standard dress in lodges here as directed by GL in the Const) and the rosettes are clearly visible .



I understand the symbolism of wearing them the way we do here as FCs but I really like the European style aprons. I've seen them on websites where each degree had its own apron. Also, some lodges wear their aprons in conjunction with which degree the lodge is open on. So if you bought an EA, FC and MM apron, you'd use it even after you were raised.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> ...Also, some lodges wear their aprons in conjunction with which degree the lodge is open on. So if you bought an EA, FC and MM apron, you'd use it even after you were raised.



There is an expectation here you wear the appropriate apron to your "rank", regardless if a lower degree is being worked,. That said, we were away last weekend and passed a bro. A MM did not have his apron, so he wore a spare FC, but as we were only opening in the 2nd, it was fine. When opening lodge the apron is used to check ranks and eject any bro who has not yet obtained the degree in which the lodge is opened. 

The only exception is when a PM is being installed as a WM - then, he tends to wear a MM apron so we can cloth him in the badge of his office (being a WM/PM apron).


----------

